# Russian MIG cockpit clock operation



## IndianaRog

Some time ago I purchased a military surplus cockpit clock supposedly of the type used in Russian MIG's in the '70's and '80's. With no instructions and lots of functions, I set it aside somewhat frustrated I could not seem to figure it out. Well, I thought I would throw it back on eBay from whence it came, but gave it one more look and did some internet searching for information. I am glad I did because I now have it operating perfectly and have created a one page photo/operation sheet that might be of interest to anyone else who owns one of these or is thinking of getting one.

As best I could determine, this mechanical/wind up clock was made by Russia's Molnija Military Watch Factory and was based on a copy of a Jaeger-LeCoultre design. I guess if you are going to make a copy, go in style!

It works perfectly and I am delighted with it now I know how to operate it. Hope the following is helpful to others who own one of these.

cheers,
Roger


----------



## ancient_mariner

Good info. I've been wondering how loud these clocks are.


----------



## IndianaRog

ancient_mariner said:


> Good info. I've been wondering how loud these clocks are.


These MIG/aviation clocks are "pleasantly loud". I am sitting about 24 inches from it and can clearly hear the tick, tick, tick...something I love about it honestly.

Attaching another photo...this one of a Jaeger clock upon which the Russian version is supposedly based...significant similarity for sure!

cheers,
Roger


----------



## jose-CostaRica

IndianaRog said:


> These MIG/aviation clocks are "pleasantly loud". I am sitting about 24 inches from it and can clearly hear the tick, tick, tick...something I love about it honestly.
> 
> Roger


that LOUD sound is very distinctive from Molnija... something that we all Molnija owners love!!! my Molnija 3602 is very loud as well.









cheers!


----------



## maxpowerman

IndianaRog said:


> Some time ago I purchased a military surplus cockpit clock supposedly of the type used in Russian MIG's in the '70's and '80's. With no instructions and lots of functions, I set it aside somewhat frustrated I could not seem to figure it out. Well, I thought I would throw it back on eBay from whence it came, but gave it one more look and did some internet searching for information. I am glad I did because I now have it operating perfectly and have created a one page photo/operation sheet that might be of interest to anyone else who owns one of these or is thinking of getting one.
> 
> As best I could determine, this mechanical/wind up clock was made by Russia's Molnija Military Watch Factory and was based on a copy of a Jaeger-LeCoultre design. I guess if you are going to make a copy, go in style!
> 
> It works perfectly and I am delighted with it now I know how to operate it. Hope the following is helpful to others who own one of these.
> 
> cheers,
> Roger


Roger,
Great clock! I've been seeing more of these and I like them. Could you tell me where you got yours and at what cost?


----------



## Guest

You can find these mostly on Ebay. I paid mine about 100€ or so, five years ago, from Ukrainia if my memory's right.
There was some strange way to pay the seller, with a third party service, Protek, because Paypal wouldn't work in his country.
I was scared, their postal service is VERY slow, and almost 2 months after I paid him, I eventually got the clock.


----------



## Mercury2wo

Thanks IndianRog - I was looking to get one and was wondering how to operate it!!
How big is this? Scale is difficult to guess. 
Also, how so you use it / display it?


----------



## Mercury2wo

Hey! How long does it run on a single wind? I know it says 2 days, but exactly how long? Does it last beyond 2 says at all? Over a weekend without wind?


----------



## yenjay

Golden shovel for me but I just record this and I want to share


----------



## humphrj

An old thread I know but I've just discovered these and your instructions were very useful.

Mine came out of a Russian Yak

A lume shot of my recent entry into the world of mechanical clocks. Yes this is my 1st mechanical clock. Love it









BTW Are these easy to date? or do you need to take the back off


----------



## Philip Loftus

Just bought this one from seller grizzly bear on ebay . Love it. Meant for a Mig 29 but unissued. So far flipping great timekeeping (2 days)! A couple of secs a 24 hr period.


----------



## elliswyatt

Yes, exact same experience that I had. Same seller, same model, same solid timekeeping. Really a nice find.


----------



## jpo

really interesting.


----------



## blkadder

I have been collecting these clocks for about a decade or so. I think I have all the variants from the plain looking clock up to what some call the Doomsday Clock. I will have to dig around to see if I have a picture of all of them, but these two are my favorites. Thanks for posting up the features OP. I could have used this a long time ago. Now I am working on getting the pinouts for the doomsday clock (in English).


----------



## Philip Loftus

Anyone managed to regulate their Mig 29 etc cockpit clock. Mine is climbing steadily towards the +2 mins/24 hrs.
I've got the small semi circular lever all the way to -
Positional regulation possible?


----------



## Carl.1

I have one of these and i think they are fantastic. Accurate and great looking. I always think that they would make a perfect watch. Closest i have is a Poljot aviator in style. (Not my photo).


----------



## John MS

Philip Loftus said:


> Anyone managed to regulate their Mig 29 etc cockpit clock. Mine is climbing steadily towards the +2 mins/24 hrs.
> I've got the small semi circular lever all the way to -
> Positional regulation possible?


Don't think it is a positional problem.
Running too fast is usually an indication service is needed to replace old sticky lubricants.


----------



## cuthbert

I want one of these, can they be opened and regulated?

If they have been in storage since 1991 it's likely they need a check.


----------



## rationaltime

The case is sealed, but I expect it could be opened and the escapement
adjusted.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Philip Loftus

Thanks for the answers. I am having some success by leaving it face down overnight. Presently hovering around a minute gained over 24 hrs which is about half what it was before.


----------



## Calcuchimac

Philip Loftus said:


> Anyone managed to regulate their Mig 29 etc cockpit clock. Mine is climbing steadily towards the +2 mins/24 hrs.
> I've got the small semi circular lever all the way to -
> Positional regulation possible?


Hello! Have you managed how to regulate it? Mine is running slow about -2 min per 24 hours, I don’t want to mess it up touching buttons


----------



## rationaltime

Hello, and welcome to watchuseek.

Access to regulation depends upon the model.
Some models like 55M for example have sealed
cases, while others like 60-ChP and AChS-1M 
have an external port to the regulation adjuster.

Though this thread is old, Russian cockpit clocks 
are still offered at reasonable prices on eBay.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ty6

For the model АЧС-1 (AChS-1), as shown in the first post, the regulation is located behind the big screw on the upper left.










Cheers.


----------



## ty6

I got mine from Poljot24. Expensive at 365 Euro, but new and as they state, oiled.

Cheers.


----------



## DulhuntiesHole

Im after advice on the regulation adjustment.

Is there a detention screw somewhere, or is mine somehow stuck as I applied a fair amount of force on the pointer (blue arrow in photo) and it wont budge.

I manipulated the tail (orange arrow in photo) and after 40 mins of gentle pushing acheive 0 secs with 0.1ms beat error, which upon re-casing resulted in +2 seconds and 0.5ms beat error.

Really want to be able to adjust without having to unmount the movement.


----------



## DulhuntiesHole

I suspect this screw (which is seriously tight) might be locking the adjustment.


----------



## rationaltime

DulhuntiesHole said:


> I suspect this screw (which is seriously tight) might be locking the adjustment.


I do not have experience with it. However, it looks to me like that screw 
does not go through to the shaft.

Further, it looks like the adjustment shaft stops at the bridge. Maybe you
can shine a light under the bridge to see.

What happens when you try to loosen the screw on the adjustment pointer?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## DulhuntiesHole

rationaltime said:


> I do not have experience with it. However, it looks to me like that screw
> does not go through to the shaft.
> 
> Further, it looks like the adjustment shaft stops at the bridge. Maybe you
> can shine a light under the bridge to see.
> 
> What happens when you try to loosen the screw on the adjustment pointer?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thanks for prompt reply.
the screw on the pointer appears to simply retain the pointer. After removing that screw I tried to leaver the pointer up but it held fast.

Could be that the whole arrangement is gummed up and needs a good clean.

I would have thought, given the large access port on the back, that simply moving the pointer would have activated the mechanism.

What would be a good solvent to clean with?


----------



## rationaltime

I prefer acetone or methylethyl ketone (MEK), but avoid getting it on plastic.

The pointer won't come off? You might try using a toothpick to apply a little
bit of gun oil or synthetic oil to the shaft on both sides of that plate. I favor
"M-Pro 7" and "Break Free CLP". I don't know if those are easy to find 
outside the US.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

